# Visicol approved!!



## Guest (Oct 5, 2000)

I just heard on the local news that the FDA has just approved Visicol as a substitute for all that disgusting stuff you have to drink for colonoscopy procedures. I was supposed to have my colonoscopy tomorrow but I couldn't stomach the stuff they told me to drink. The only down side is that it won't be available for prescription until this January. I guess my procedure will have to wait till then.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi jlwesl:This is fantastic news! I know it's going to make all of us very happy.







JeanG


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

InKine Commences Commercial Launch of Visicol TabletsBLUE BELL,PA January 22, 2001 - InKine Pharamaceutical Company, Inc, (Nasdaq: INKP) today initiated the first phase of full promotional efforts to physicans and pharamacists for Visiciol, the first and only tablet purgative preparation indicated for colonoscopy.Press Release: http://www.inkine.com/pr_january_22_01.htm Website: http://www.visicol.com


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I read the article on Visicol, but I don't think it is time to be jumping up and down for joy. In using this for colon cleansing, you still have to:1. Be on clear liquids for 12 hours before starting the Visicol2. The day before the exam you have to injest 20 pills..3 at a time with 8 ounces of fluid every 15 minutes. (that is 56 ounces of fluid in a 3 hour period)3. Three hours before the exam you have to injest another 20 pills...3 at a time with 8 ounces of fluid every 15 minutes. (another 56 ounces of fluid)Golytly, Nulytly or Visicol??? None of them is a "walk in the park" if you ask me.







------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------

